# P. ID



## Chuck Strobeck (Jun 2, 2006)

Here are 2 pics. Can someone tell me what kind of p this is? Thanks, Chuck

View attachment 118096


View attachment 118097


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Based on the reflection of the glass, the fish appears to be a compressus member, probably S. compressus.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I was thinking S. altuvei, but Frank would definitely know more than me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> taylorhedrich Posted Today, 02:45 PM
> I was thinking S. altuvei, but Frank would definitely know more than me.


Read the descriptions and look at the photos. Before you know it you will be an expert.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I put this in another post but it got closed before anyone could answer is there such thing is a yellow comp and a red one ? Cause i think i seen both and whats the diff to they come from diffrnt places ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Today, 10:38 PM
> I put this in another post but it got closed before anyone could answer is there such thing is a yellow comp and a red one ? Cause i think i seen both and whats the diff to they come from diffrnt places ?


Its all in the water they come from.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Well where do the yellow ones come from because i want one. The red ones look to much like sanchezi?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Today, 08:49 AM
> Well where do the yellow ones come from because i want one. The red ones look to much like sanchezi?


I'm presently working on that. Interesting that you worded it that way. I've gotten similar comments from researchers in the field.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

altuvei or compressus one or the other............ at least that narrows it down a bit LOL


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

the 2nd pic shows that it may be comp or altuvie. 
great looking fish


----------

